# confused and a lil frustrated!!



## Gary Ganja (Sep 5, 2007)

im tryin to learn the vocab and everything on here,but im not sure if its me being anxious to get started becuz im having a hard time trying to figure out and do searches before posting..does anyone out there that can put it to me in dummy terms wat kinf of ligts i can use if i had a grow box?are dimensions of my grow box important to answer this question?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

The size of the grow box is very important to what kind of light you will need


----------



## Hick (Sep 5, 2007)

Growers Dictionary
from here..
Growers Resources
that should help a li'l..


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 5, 2007)

i seen the virgin grower with this setup for his lights...where can i get these from??i dont even know wat they r called


----------



## walter (Sep 5, 2007)

just pm the virgin grower ,, he'll most likely be happy to help you


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 5, 2007)

use a 200 watt compact flourescent from home harvest .com.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

phillybuds said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=31102&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1186711626i seen the virgin grower with this setup for his lights...where can i get these from??i dont even know wat they r called



they are compact florescents. You can get them at wal-mart, k-mart, lowes, homedepot.

online cheapest I've found is at 1000bulbs dot com

Problem with the hi-watt compact flos is they are hot...better to just flip the bill and get an HPS or MH.

you need to do some "fixture" modifications. I just took a three light bathroom fixture for ten bucks at wal-mart and wired it up for a plug.

Do not pay attention to "incadescent equivilent" three things you want to look for when shpooing for those lights.
1. Lumen output
2. Actuall wattage use
3. Kelvin temp.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah it seems as if everyone is sayin those floros get really hot.i stopped at anuther home depot,they didnt know wat i was talking about!


----------



## Growdude (Sep 6, 2007)

phillybuds said:
			
		

> yeah it seems as if everyone is sayin those floros get really hot.i stopped at anuther home depot,they didnt know wat i was talking about!


 
Do you have a Lowes by you?
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=153972-3-29636&lpage=none

Could not find them on the Home depot site.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah.its not the bulbs i cant find,its the lamp thingys to hang em in the container.imma try this lowes tomorrow


----------



## Chemdog226 (Sep 6, 2007)

you could try something like this

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productList&No=108&Ne=6000&category=Less%20than%20$50&N=0+5000565+6


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 6, 2007)

thats cool!thanx dog,imma go look for em tomorrow,i seen thse at the depot,but didnt know they were the correct ones.imma buy them wen i go to buy the flat white paint ro use instead of aluminum foil


----------



## Chemdog226 (Sep 6, 2007)

no problem man, just make sure that you can easily wire it up or find out how to, dont want to go wastin any money. Good Luck!


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Sep 7, 2007)

phillybuds said:
			
		

> thats cool!thanx dog,imma go look for em tomorrow,i seen thse at the depot,but didnt know they were the correct ones.imma buy them wen i go to buy the flat white paint ro use instead of aluminum foil


if possible you want to get somw reflective mylar, it's more effectove than white paint


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 7, 2007)

Home Depot has these light bulb mounts. They are only $2 and you need to wire them yourself. I use one in my veg box. It's covered with foil tape but I think you can make it out. The bulb is a 23watt CFL (compact florescent) I got at Big Lots for $1.

Most guys at Home Depot are idiots. They get paid good money because they can pass a drug test. Trust me on that one.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 7, 2007)

ok,two rubbermaid tubs on top of each other,how many lumens should i be looking for??


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 8, 2007)

:doh:


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 8, 2007)

lol my bad i was high...i took your advice and i got the 23w lights.i got three of em.they put out 1600 lumens a piece.i bout the light fixture too,i will be posting pics to hopefully help out other dummies like me..


----------



## Stinkfoot13 (Sep 10, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> Home Depot has these light bulb mounts. They are only $2 and you need to wire them yourself. I use one in my veg box. It's covered with foil tape but I think you can make it out. The bulb is a 23watt CFL (compact florescent) I got at Big Lots for $1.
> 
> Most guys at Home Depot are idiots. They get paid good money because they can pass a drug test. Trust me on that one.


 
my friend manages a paint dept at HD
 $12.00 IS not good money,i wouldn't get off the couch for that $


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 10, 2007)

> my friend manages a paint dept at HD
> $12.00 IS not good money,i wouldn't get off the couch for that $


 
:huh: I thought they started at $12/hr? Is your buddy in SoCal? I know minimum wage here is $7.50/hr. He should be getting more!!


----------

